# Wood blank



## fredito (Aug 5, 2014)

Got this blank and I have no idea what it is. I like to label each blank and try to keep one of each as a reference. I'm still working on my wood id skills, but it's a long up hill climb! At least I got purpleheart, cherry, maple and walnut down!! For what it's worth, it had a sweet smell when I took the barrel trimmer to it. Sorry in advance if it's a super simple wood


----------



## Sprung (Aug 5, 2014)

Really hard to tell what it is from that pic. Could you get a clearer, non-fuzzy pic? Also a pic of the end grain sanded down - Paul's for certain going to want one and good end grain pics do help to identify.

Just from the blurry pic, it looks like it could be rosewood, but it's just way too blurry to tell. Do you remember where or who you got the blank from? They might remember or know what it is.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## phinds (Aug 5, 2014)

Looks vaguely like tulipwood but given that pic the only thing I'd bet on it that it MIGHT be wood of some sort. As Matt said, you'll need to give both a better face grain shot plus an end grain shot.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## GeauxGameCalls (Aug 5, 2014)

Kind of looks like IRW

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## fredito (Aug 5, 2014)

Sorry about the last pic, darn phones! Here are some new ones

 , I am almost thinking Honduras Redwood...Thanks for the help!


----------



## eaglea1 (Aug 5, 2014)

The original pic looked like Catalpa


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods (Aug 5, 2014)

seeing the new pix my guess would be bubinga. it has some pretty open pores like the sample you have color is close as well

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## phinds (Aug 5, 2014)

can you clean up that end grain? Based on what I can see from the existing pic, it is WAY too porous to be any rosewood.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Fret440 (Aug 5, 2014)

Is the color right in the photos?

Jacob


----------



## fredito (Aug 5, 2014)

Color is pretty spot on, maybe a hair redder in real life. As for the pores, I took a block plane to it an it is still has the same amount of pores. I did have 2 prices of this, end grain was the same in both, one is now a pen....couldn't resist


----------



## phinds (Aug 6, 2014)

fredito said:


> Color is pretty spot on, maybe a hair redder in real life. As for the pores, I took a block plane to it an it is still has the same amount of pores. I did have 2 prices of this, end grain was the same in both, one is now a pen....couldn't resist


 
So, show a pic of the pen. I ask again; can you clean up the end grain and get us a better shot of it?


----------



## fredito (Aug 6, 2014)

Hope these help, thanks again guys!


----------



## Schroedc (Aug 6, 2014)

If it was in the stuff I shipped you It is a piece of Honduran Rosewood.


----------



## fredito (Aug 6, 2014)

@Schroedc thank you, I'm sure it came from you....and I believe you were selling some rosewood around the time I got it. I'm sure you put it a package as an awesome packing peanut. Here is a pic of the pen. Not quite how I wanted it to turn out but I was playing around trying new things

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## phinds (Aug 6, 2014)

That's a much better pic. The pore spacing is consistent with Honduras rosewood, but it seems to be too open-grained for a rosewood. I still can't really tell. The new face grain pic is also consistent with Honduras rosewood, but again, I can't be sure. If Colin is sure that it's Honduras rosewood, it probably is

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Schroedc (Aug 6, 2014)

phinds said:


> That's a much better pic. The pore spacing is consistent with Honduras rosewood, but it seems to be too open-grained for a rosewood. I still can't really tell. The new face grain pic is also consistent with Honduras rosewood, but again, I can't be sure. If Colin is sure that it's Honduras rosewood, it probably is




That's what the label on the board from a major hardwood supplier labelled it as and it is consistent with the other samples I had on hand so I went with that as an ID


----------



## phinds (Aug 6, 2014)

Schroedc said:


> That's what the label on the board from a major hardwood supplier labelled it as and it is consistent with the other samples I had on hand so I went with that as an ID


 
Seems reasonable to me, although I wouldn't commit fully without seeing and end grain close-up. If you have any pieces left, maybe you could sand an end down to maybe 220 grit and see how it compares to the end grain close-ups on my site. It's likely to be a good match.


----------



## fredito (Aug 6, 2014)

Thank you everyone for you help. I will setting with Honduras rosewood and sleep well tonight! @Schroedc it is some sweet looking wood, hopefully you will get more when my wood budget hasn't been blown, so maybe 2035? Would you mind if I asked where you got it? I would be curious about what else they have if they have a website


----------



## Schroedc (Aug 6, 2014)

fredito said:


> Thank you everyone for you help. I will setting with Honduras rosewood and sleep well tonight! @Schroedc it is some sweet looking wood, hopefully you will get more when my wood budget hasn't been blown, so maybe 2035? Would you mind if I asked where you got it? I would be curious about what else they have if they have a website




I actually got it in a pile of lumber with a local trade for some tools from a guy that stopped into my shop.


----------

